# Don't Fuck with the Jesus...



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)

Let me please give you a bit of helpful advice about me. 

I have an inability to let things go if you behave a certain way towards me. 

If you rat me out, screw me over, or go out of your way to try to be cruel to me - I will not get over that. 

I believe in REVENGE. I believe in an eye for an eye. 

This is not about political bullshit and having an argument about opinions. 

I'm just saying, that's the way I am. It's the way ill always be. I thank fuck every day that this is the Internet and we are all safe. I'm very happy you are all safe FROM ME. 

Because I sing "the Mariners Revenge Song" every day in the shower. And I think the chorus is NOT overkill when it comes to enacting justice on another human being: 

*"Find him, bind him..

Tie him to a pole and break his fingers to splinters... 

Drag him to a hole until he wakes up, naked, clawing at the ceiling of his grave..."
*





Please don't fuck with me. Do it for your own safety. 

I'm very nice, until I'm not. 

*So....show me some tiddies!!!!*


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 1, 2015)

you want to see my tiddies?


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> you want to see my tiddies?


YEAH I DO!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> YEAH I DO!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 1, 2015)

I haven't got a camera but that's the closest to me google image I could find


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2015)

I need some help, I believe I have misplaced my trousers...


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I need some help, I believe I have misplaced my trousers...


I don't recognize that word. 

I've stricken it from my memory, because I'm a cyborg. 

But if you're talking about my Nemisis, he's on ignore. 

But - I'm unable to stop talking about him. And i will never forgive him. 

It would be best if he just left this place and never came back. 

Not that this isn't FUN AS HELL. Hahahah

I want to join a FIGHT CLUB.


----------



## oldtimer54 (Jun 1, 2015)

The first rule of Fight Club is Don't talk about Fight Club!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)

oldtimer54 said:


> The first rule or Fight Club is Don't talk about Fight Club!


I remember THAT one...

But what was the SECOND Rule again? 

I can never remember that one...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## oldtimer54 (Jun 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I remember THAT one...
> 
> But what was the SECOND Rule again?
> 
> I can never remember that one...


The second rule is the same as the first rule . The third rule is about someone yelling stop , going limp or taps out the fight is over and the forth rule of fight club is only two men to a fight !


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)

oldtimer54 said:


> The second rule is the same as the first rule . The third rule is about someone yelling stop , going limp or taps out the fight is over and the forth rule of fight club is only two men to a fight !


...and if this is your first time at fight club...

You HAVE TO FIGHT. 

love that movie. Ever watch the DVD special features with the commentary? Interesting shit...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2015)

The novel was even better than the movie...


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> The novel was even better than the movie...


I thought the book was amazing, but I saw the movie first and I just loved everything they did. 

ever read "choke"?

I loved that book too.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 1, 2015)

SHUT UP DONNIE!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I my Nemisis, he's on ignore.


Sorry i must of missed this episode can you give me a synopsis please


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## iamnobody (Jun 1, 2015)

Alright yessica you need to stop talking like this.

All this violence, and torturous thoughts... It's just so.... arousing.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Sorry i must of missed this episode can you give me a synopsis please


It's not important. 

Basically some troll is trying to give me RIU AIDS. 

It's alright though. I'm immune.


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 1, 2015)

Did somebody say george?

@yessica Lol, you almost got as many post as Uncle Buck.. But a whole lot more likes

Alright I am taking my ass to bed, see y'all ltr...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> It's not important.
> 
> Basically some troll is trying to give me RIU AIDS.
> 
> It's alright though. I'm immune.


well if you don't feel like sharing i don't feel like caring LOL


----------



## Doobius1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Has anybody seen where I put my Yoga Pants?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I thought the book was amazing, but I saw the movie first and I just loved everything they did.
> 
> ever read "choke"?
> 
> I loved that book too.


Never heard of it, but I'll check it out...


----------



## charface (Jun 1, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> Has anybody seen where I put my Yoga Pants?


Your butt crack?


----------



## Doobius1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Found em..she had had them. Thanks


----------



## Jewish Volcano (Jun 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Let me please give you a bit of helpful advice about me.
> 
> I have an inability to let things go if you behave a certain way towards me.
> 
> ...



I'll fuck with you. These guys and their song reminds me of 'Raging Pussies' from South Park.

WTF just came to these boards and there's a drama and a guy threatens everyone.

Are you guys sure you're toking the right kind of bud


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> well if you don't feel like sharing i don't feel like caring LOL


I'm busy training for work. I'm sure if you really want to know, the "turn the page" thread has all the answers...



Doobius1 said:


> Found em..she had had them. Thanks
> View attachment 3431741


Those are NOT the pants I have had issues with. 

I love THOSE pants...


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I'm busy


Ditto bee-arch


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Ditto bee-arch


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


>


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Jewish Volcano said:


> WTF just came to these boards and there's a drama and a guy threatens everyone.
> 
> Are you guys sure you're toking the right kind of bud


Well some smoke haze, some smoke OG (Original Gangster) some don't even smoke like that Gunnar tough guy no wonder he was a douche. lol, And we got a lot of overly dramatic vegan pussies too thankfully that's a west coast thing.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 1, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> Found em..she had had them. Thanks
> View attachment 3431741


Oh my god. I would love to watch her shit.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 1, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


>


Your sig....please tell me you edited that and he didn't actually make all of those claims??


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Your sig....please tell me you edited that and he didn't actually make all of those claims??


No, it is not edited he made all those claims, click on the quotes and see the originals

in fact it is part of one big rant i have broken it down into individual claims/quotes


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 1, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> No, it is not edited he made all those claims, click on the quotes and see the originals
> 
> in fact i think it is all or mostly part of one big rant i have broken it down into individual claims/quotes
> the other folk on the thread where it was made, were left speechless


You can't click on them. What thread was this? Looks like a good read. lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2015)

you click on the little arrow next to "hyroot said" , are you on an eyephone or something lol ?

i posted a pic of the original post for your pleasure 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/whats-quickest-way-to-make-hash.864676/page-9#post-11439049


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 1, 2015)

Could someone please explain to me who the fuck this Jesus clown really is ???


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Could someone please explain to me who the fuck this Jesus clown really is ???


looks like Hyroot sigs are going viral


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 1, 2015)

lol yeah he is another clown i chuckle over


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Could someone please explain to me who the fuck this Jesus clown really is ???


Whoever you want him to be...

I was referencing "The Big Lebowski" and talking about myself. I have had a troll problem. 

His name, is NOT Robert Paulson...


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 1, 2015)

But Jesus christ i want to know who this Jesus is i mean is he like batman, Spiderman , or one of the X man


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey Yessica could you do me a favor ?? See i lost my phone number and was wondering culd i have yours  See some people like to make mistakes me on my other hand like to make big fucking mistakes take last night for instance got all hammered up in front of my PC
Woke up this morning to see my wallet open and VISA card out now i wonder what drunk me bought sober me


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Could someone please explain to me who the fuck this Jesus clown really is ???


A God that could die fool ain't got shit on the great lord Odin.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> But Jesus christ i want to know who this Jesus is i mean is he like batman, Spiderman , or one of the X man


Jesus is even more evil than this guy


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 1, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> you click on the little arrow next to "hyroot said" , are you on an eyephone or something lol ?
> 
> i posted a pic of the original post for your pleasure
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/whats-quickest-way-to-make-hash.864676/page-9#post-11439049


My god, that could be the worst post in the history of RIU. Unreal


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 1, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


>


critty's tiddies.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 1, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Did somebody say george?
> 
> @yessica Lol, you almost got as many post as Uncle Buck.. But a whole lot more likes
> 
> Alright I am taking my ass to bed, see y'all ltr...


About 90% of UncleBuck's posts predated "likes" whereas Yessi has only posted in the last year - after likes we're instituted. Not taking away from her, just saying that you are comparing apples and fish dicks. Ooh,' Yessie has an anniversary coming up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> ...Woke up this morning to see my wallet open and VISA card out now i wonder what drunk me bought sober me


Uh-oh...


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> My god, that could be the worst post in the history of RIU. Unreal


Megalomania and or bipolar disorder could explain it 

that is just a brief snapshot into his mind, he is an absolute goldmine for quotes .. better than a Guy Ritchie movie ... lock stock and two smoking hyroots


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> About 90% of UncleBuck's posts predated "likes" whereas Yessi has only posted in the last year - after likes we're instituted. Not taking away from her, just saying that you are comparing apples and fish dicks. Ooh,' Yessie has an anniversary coming up.


Only reason anyone likes my shit is because of tits.

Fact.

Hahahah


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 1, 2015)

Tits anyone mention tits owe i like tits lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Tits anyone mention tits owe i like tits lol


 

   

  

And a bum for GOOD MEASURE...


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 1, 2015)

lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)

Jewish Volcano said:


> I'll fuck with you. These guys and their song reminds me of 'Raging Pussies' from South Park.
> 
> WTF just came to these boards and there's a drama and a guy threatens everyone.
> 
> Are you guys sure you're toking the right kind of bud


I'm extra punchy at the momento, but I'll possibly even out soon. 

Me brain's a little on the...

 

Blueberry.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 1, 2015)

Trying so hard to resist "liking" all those tiddies based on principal alone...



SO HAAAARD...


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Trying so hard to resist "liking" all those tiddies based on principal alone...
> 
> 
> 
> SO HAAAARD...


You have Principles? Pffffft...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 1, 2015)

Why is "gay" an insult? 

Means happy.

Or homosexual, which I am not, though personally have no problem with homosexuality existing.

Anyway, I think I hear my phone ringing.....

lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Why is "gay" an insult?
> 
> Means happy.
> 
> ...


Well some gay men don't like titties. 

Like He-who-shall-not-be-named. 

Not an insult, it's a fact.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Well some gay men don't like titties.
> 
> Like He-who-shall-not-be-named.
> 
> Not an insult, it's a fact.


I think all men like tits....if they deny, they lie.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 1, 2015)

Nothing wrong with some extra pillows, now is there ???


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Nothing wrong with some extra pillows, now is there ???


     

What the nuts are THESE???

   

Looks like it's for women that can only sleep with a big cock between their tits. Weird.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> What the nuts are THESE???
> 
> View attachment 3432133 View attachment 3432134 View attachment 3432135
> 
> Looks like it's for women that can only sleep with a big cock between their tits. ]


What? Need a cock twixt those tits? Is there seriously a shortage of willing cocks to nestle between bosoms


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> What? Need a cock twixt those tits? Is there seriously a shortage of willing cocks to nestle between bosoms


No clue. I googled "boob pillows" and those showed up.

It would be tough to be a donation cock to nestle between sleeping boobs. You'd have to stay very still...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> No clue. I googled "boob pillows" and those showed up.
> 
> It would be tough to be a donation cock to nestle between sleeping boobs. You'd have to stay very still...


But what a wake up call....

Morning goo'd...lol


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> well if you don't feel like sharing i don't feel like caring LOL


_Gestures at the whole board, littered with yessica posts, many about me_

I told yessica to shut up and post pictures in the funny picture thread and she threw a gasket.
abe supercro told me that "I do not know what I am up against" and has tagged me and made a large amount of posts about me. 

They are cute little kids. 



Yessica... said:


> But - I'm unable to stop talking about him. And i will never forgive him.
> 
> It would be best if he just left this place and never came back.



I am here. I am queer. Get used to it. 
I am thinking about you dipping your balls in pudding abe.[/i]


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Trousers said:


> _Gestures at the whole board, littered with yessica posts, many about me_
> 
> I told yessica to shut up and post pictures in the funny picture thread and she threw a gasket.
> abe supercro told me that "I do not know what I am up against" and has tagged me and made a large amount of posts about me.
> ...


Congratulations, you are the first gay I have ever known that I fucking hate. 

You're back in ignore now - so no need to directly respond to me anymore. 

You ALSO said earlier that you liked athletic brunette women. 

So you are clearly a big liar too. 

Fuck off and die on RIU. 

Soon as you get the fuck out of here - I will show my breasts. 

Thanks for the PUSH in the right direction.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Why is "gay" an insult?
> 
> Means happy.
> 
> ...



It is really weird. yessica called me "queer bait"
I do not know what to do with that. Is that bad?
Does that mean I am attractive to queers?
All queers?

If I am attractive to all queers, I must be hot as fuck, right?

Or did she mean that I look like a stereotypical, effeminate gay?
I would at least be cute then. 

I just can't figure out why "queer bait" is something you would say to someone that is not a redneck homophobe. 

I am a big supporter of LGBT and pansexuals.
I think all humans deserve equal rights. 
Gays should be allowed to get married and have access to the same rights that every one else has. 

I am sure that not all people that use "insults" like queer bait are dumb homophobes, but if you are not a dumb homophobe why use such an "insult"?



Yessica... said:


> Well some gay men don't like titties.
> 
> Like He-who-shall-not-be-named.
> 
> Not an insult, it's a fact.



Why would me being gay and not liking titties be an insult?
What if I am actually gay?
Seriously. 
What if I lived in a gated community with my hot boyfriend and we had two Bischon's?

I guess some would post dumb memes about how I was born?
I guess some idiots think that gay people choose to be that way. 
Gays must choose to live in a world where trashy people you idiotic insults like "queer bait."
I would rather be gay than be trash.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Congratulations, you are the first gay I have ever known that I fucking hate.


You are a piece of trash. 
I stand in unity with my LGBT and pansexual brothers and sisters, you spit on them with your childish and trashy taunts. 



Yessica... said:


> You're back in ignore now - so no need to directly respond to me anymore.


So there is no need to make another thread about me or talk about me or to me in any more of your posts?




Yessica... said:


> You ALSO said earlier that you liked athletic brunette women.
> 
> So you are clearly a big liar too.


So you suspect I am a heterosexual and you attack me with homophobic slurs?
You are trash. I wish you could understand the error of your ways. 



Yessica... said:


> Fuck off and die on RIU.


I hope you find the love you deserve. 



Yessica... said:


> Soon as you get the fuck out of here - I will show my breasts.
> 
> Thanks for the PUSH in the right direction.


There are about 457,312,989 better looking breasts available for viewing on the internet.
I am sure people will some how live with out seeing yours again. 

Please rethink using such trash terms as "queer bait."


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

This really is about your queerness, isn't it? That's why your panties are all bunched up and sweaty.



Trousers said:


> _Gestures at the whole board, littered with yessica posts, many about me_
> I told yessica to shut up and post pictures in the funny picture thread and she threw a gasket.
> abe supercro told me that "I do not know what I am up against" and has tagged me and made a large amount of posts about me.
> I am here. I am queer. Get used to it.
> I am thinking about you dipping your balls in pudding abe.[/i]






Does that mean, by your logic, that I can assume a similar liberty to start private messaging female members of the board and attempt to share my fantasies about their vaginas, like you've often tried with me ? @WHATFG may not appreciate me discussing her vagina, behind closed doors and what I'd do to it, but maybe others would. That sounds like trolling behavior and sexual harassment. shame on you trollzers!

Anyway you must not think you have much to lose considering you have multiple accounts, sock puppet phycho. I'll keep giving you your medicine back for as long as I'm around.








@lahadaextranjera


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

Trousers said:


> "queer bait."


is she calling you a twink ?
sorry if i am using outdated lingo



Trousers said:


> _Gestures at the whole board, littered with yessica posts,_.[/i]


i remember when Jessica arrived, she did bring with her lots of energy, it remained me of the time when Kevin Murphy first joined 
i quite like people like her that are "full of beans" perhaps because i am more of a quiet person, its easy to let folk like that do the entertaining 

i have noticed when very extroverted people burn the candle at both ends like that it can be hard to sustain it, or avoid the comedown 

i can see how she might "clash" with other extroverts all fighting for the limelight 

not sure why you two have issues over your gayness, jessica loves the gays more than Prada handbags
perhaps you do not conform to her ideal of what a gay guy should behave like
why not PM her and ask her for tips, sure you two can work things out 

peace


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> This really is about your queerness, isn't it? That's why your panties are all bunched up and sweaty.


How many times did you tag me on Sunday? Sorry, I was busy. 
If mine are bunched up and sweaty, your must be sucked up into your rectum. 

Which is it? Do you think I am gay or not?
Do you think that calling me queer is going to upset me?
You are a troglodyte. Your paradigm is stuck in 1952.
I am thinking about your shaved balls. 
Am I gay?
Am I straight?
Am I transexual?
Am I pansexual?

Why does any of that bother you so much?



abe supercro said:


> Does that mean, by your logic, that I can assume a similar liberty to start private messaging female members of the board and attempt to share my fantasies about their vaginas, like you've often tried with me ?


That really is a terrible analogy and you are completely ignoring context as usual, but I will entertain your incredibly dumb question little guy.

You can do what you please. I am not your master even though I live in your head and you think about me all the time when you are offline. 





abe supercro said:


> WHATFG may not appreciate me discussing her vagina, behind closed doors and what I'd do to it, but maybe others would. That sounds like trolling behavior and sexual harassment. shame on you trollzers!


Someday you will understand context, then maybe you will be able to have a co0nversation with adults. 



abe supercro said:


> Anyway you must not think you have much to lose considering you have multiple accounts, sock puppet phycho. I'll keep giving you your medicine back for as long as I'm around.


Okay.
Go ask the mods about all my sock puppet accounts again abe. 
They can easily check. You are a dumb child.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 2, 2015)

These closet cock gobblers should stay in there closet. WTF is the world coming to really allowing these aids infected monkeys to live. 
In all seriousness its got to be a mental illness , fucking trolips now come lick my arse you fucking wing nuts ,,
Least there following the Jesus from what i understand


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> These closet cock gobblers should stay in there closet. WTF is the world coming to really allowing these aids infected monkeys to live.
> In all seriousness its got to be a mental illness , fucking trolips now come lick my arse you fucking wing nuts ,,
> Least there following the Jesus from what i understand


I really hope you are just joking. 

I fucking love the gays. 

I just hate Trollzers because he made fun of my depression and suicidal tendencies. 

He's a evil little bridge troll. Maybe he's from Mordor? 

He's more of an Ork than a troll.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

Yet you call me a queer and other similar names. 
You are not only a dumb epooner, you are a hypocrite. 

What sock accounts do I have?
Did you ask the mods to look at IP addresses yet?
How many more times are you going to tag me and then call me obsessed?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Yet you call me a queer and other similar names.


is it ok for gays to call each other queer, but not ok for non gays to call gays queer .. like the nigga/nigger rule ?

is it hetrophobic to use the term "breeders" ?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

Trousers said:


> They can easily check.


It's a very simple process for trolls whom are adept with PC computers to circumvent

meanwhile ...


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 2, 2015)

If a person chooses to be GAY then so be it .. As a tax paying citizen i should have a right to not see it on tax paying streets i pay for .. no different then smokers not being able to smoke 3 m from any entrance in other words its respect 
keep it behind closed doors and YES it bothers me when i see it out in the open , No different then breast feeding in a restaurant or changing a babies diaper, out in the open ,, you should follow some ethic's 
Again its persons life what ever they choose???? to save money or spend it , to live under a bridge or in a nice place is up to them .. Do we see it in the wild male bonding pairs ? Fuck no 
personally I am fed up with a relative minority that is constantly pushing their agenda down the throats of decent law abiding right minded folk. who are not confusing love with bum fun and rug munching.
If your religious Being gay is a sin. God made Adam and Eve not Adam and Steve


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> If a person chooses to be GAY then so be it .. As a tax paying citizen i should have a right to not see it on tax paying streets i pay for .. no different then smokers not being able to smoke 3 m from any entrance in other words its respect
> keep it behind closed doors and YES it bothers me when i see it out in the open , No different then breast feeding in a restaurant or changing a babies diaper, out in the open ,, you should follow some ethic's
> Again its persons life what ever they choose???? to save money or spend it , to live under a bridge or in a nice place is up to them .. Do we see it in the wild male bonding pairs ? Fuck no
> personally I am fed up with a relative minority that is constantly pushing their agenda down the throats of decent law abiding right minded folk. who are not confusing love with bum fun and rug munching.
> If your religious Being gay is a sin. God made Adam and Eve not Adam and Steve


Controversial ^^


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> If a person chooses to be GAY then so be it .. As a tax paying citizen i should have a right to not see it on tax paying streets i pay for .. no different then smokers not being able to smoke 3 m from any entrance in other words its respect
> keep it behind closed doors and YES it bothers me when i see it out in the open , No different then breast feeding in a restaurant or changing a babies diaper, out in the open ,, you should follow some ethic's
> Again its persons life what ever they choose???? to save money or spend it , to live under a bridge or in a nice place is up to them .. Do we see it in the wild male bonding pairs ? Fuck no
> personally I am fed up with a relative minority that is constantly pushing their agenda down the throats of decent law abiding right minded folk. who are not confusing love with bum fun and rug munching.
> If your religious Being gay is a sin. God made Adam and Eve not Adam and Steve


If you would like to remain friends, we might not want to discuss this together. 

I don't care about your opinions. Mine are very different than yours. And I'm sure your feelings on this are based on your upbringing, possible religious affiliations, whatever. 

I love every gay person I have ever met. I really wanted to be one, but I just never met the right girl. 

Oh, except I hate trousers. 

Did I mention that yet? 

Hahahahahahgaha


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> is it ok for gays to call each other queer, but not ok for non gays to call gays queer .. like the nigga/nigger rule ?
> 
> is it hetrophobic to use the term "breeders" ?



I do not care about rules. 
I think it is trashy to call someone a "queer bait" or some other homosexual related slur. 

Calling me a breeder is nothing. It is hard to slur heterosexuals as they are in the majority and hold the power.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour got dropped on his head somewhere along the line. Fk off into the politics section with that bigoted crap, not cool.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> It's a very simple process for trolls whom are adept with PC computers to circumvent
> 
> meanwhile ...


I have no idea how to do that, nor do I care enough to find out. 
It is hilarious that it has come to this. 
They are just grasping at straws.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> If a person chooses to be GAY then so be it .. As a tax paying citizen i should have a right to not see it on tax paying streets i pay for .. no different then smokers not being able to smoke 3 m from any entrance in other words its respect


It is totally different.
Smoke is a substance, people are not. If you do not like to "see it on tax paying streets I pay for" then you should move. The streets also belong to gays. 

BTW, gays are born gay, they do not choose it. Why would they choose to be repressed and vilified by people like you?



Darth Vapour said:


> keep it behind closed doors and YES it bothers me when i see it out in the open ,



It bothers me when I smell "cologne" on men. Does that mean men should not be able to perfume themselves?
What kind of cologne do you wear? It probably smells like ass. 



Darth Vapour said:


> No different then breast feeding in a restaurant or changing a babies diaper, out in the open ,, you should follow some ethic's


Ethic's what?
Do you want to make a law about gays kissing in public?



Darth Vapour said:


> Again its persons life what ever they choose???? to save money or spend it , to live under a bridge or in a nice place is up to them .. Do we see it in the wild male bonding pairs ? Fuck no


Do some research Big Guy. 
Is human sex solely for reproduction?



Darth Vapour said:


> personally I am fed up with a relative minority that is constantly pushing their agenda down the throats of decent law abiding right minded folk.


Wow.
"Right minded"?
Are you right minded?
How are the gays pushing their agenda down your throat?
Do you have to go to gay bars? Do you have to go to gay weddings, parades etc.?
They must be pushing up against you in the produce section. 
Maybe they just want equal rights?
I guess only "Right Minded" folks get basic human rights?




Darth Vapour said:


> who are not confusing love with bum fun and rug munching.


Therenot be not many "right minded" people in the world. 



Darth Vapour said:


> If your religious Being gay is a sin. God made Adam and Eve not Adam and Steve


*you're

lol, you are a mess


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Darth Vapour got dropped on his head somewhere along the line. Fk off into the politics section with that bigoted crap, not cool.



Does this mean you are going to call him a sock, tag him and obsess about him on and offline?


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

Are you really asking me if "nigger" is a slur?

Again, I think that trash people use homophobic slurs. "Queer bait" is a homophobic slur. 
Calling me gay, limp wristed, queer... is weird and trashy.

Am I supposed to be offended?
lol


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 2, 2015)

What the fuck is going on in here? 

Damn ya'll, have some tact. No ones proud about this conversation.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Are you really asking me if "nigger" is a slur?
> 
> Again, I think that trash people use homophobic slurs. "Queer bait" is a homophobic slur.
> Calling me gay, limp wristed, queer... is weird and trashy.
> ...


I asked you a specific hypothetical question which you avoided
it is interesting that you choose to focus on the word "nigger" over the words "whore" and "breeder"

in my hypothetical question a woman was insulted in 3 different ways by a gay man

gender (whore)
sexuality (breeder)
race (nigger)

what i find most interesting is you were only able to see the "race slur" or YOU as a gay man personally decided that this was the most offending to a hetrosexual black woman ?


----------



## WHATFG (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> This really is about your queerness, isn't it? That's why your panties are all bunched up and sweaty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But if you're discussing my vagina with someone in a private message, I won't give a fuck. Now if you want to take that conversation about my vagina from private message to public forum, that's a problem for me...my point was that private messages are,and should be kept just that...it's nobody's business who's talking about who in a private message.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> I asked you a specific hypothetical question which you avoided
> it is interesting that you choose to focus on the word "nigger" over the words "whore" and "breeder"
> 
> in my hypothetical question a woman was insulted in 3 different ways by a gay man


I avoided a dumb, hypothetical question. 
"Nigger" is a slur. If you add words to it they become apart of the slur, I guess. I do not care. How much does this situation come up for you?
I am not sure what you are getting at. 

Whore is something most people choose to do. That is different than calling out someone for their color or sexual orientation.
Calling someone a breeder is not a slur. It is literally true. If someone called me a breeder it would not bother me. 


gender (whore)
sexuality (breeder)
race (nigger)



skunkd0c said:


> what i find most interesting is you were only able to see the "race slur" or YOU as a gay man personally decided that this was the most offending to a hetrosexual black woman ?


I was talking about people here that were literally using gay slurs to _try_ to insult me. 
You are talking about some fantasy situation.

Calling a black woman a "whore breeder" is not really bad to me. I am a breeder and it wouldn't bother me. 
Being a whore is mostly a choice. The way it is used is basically misogynistic.

Do you want to talk about degrees?
Calling someone a whore is not as bad as calling some one queer bait or gay.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> These closet cock gobblers should stay in there closet. WTF is the world coming to really allowing these aids infected monkeys to live.
> In all seriousness its got to be a mental illness , fucking trolips now come lick my arse you fucking wing nuts ,,
> Least there following the Jesus from what i understand


HOLY........w h a t t h e f u c k


Darth Vapour said:


> If a person chooses to be GAY then so be it .. As a tax paying citizen i should have a right to not see it on tax paying streets i pay for .. no different then smokers not being able to smoke 3 m from any entrance in other words its respect
> keep it behind closed doors and YES it bothers me when i see it out in the open , No different then breast feeding in a restaurant or changing a babies diaper, out in the open ,, you should follow some ethic's
> Again its persons life what ever they choose???? to save money or spend it , to live under a bridge or in a nice place is up to them .. Do we see it in the wild male bonding pairs ? Fuck no
> personally I am fed up with a relative minority that is constantly pushing their agenda down the throats of decent law abiding right minded folk. who are not confusing love with bum fun and rug munching.
> If your religious Being gay is a sin. God made Adam and Eve not Adam and Steve


@UncleBuck,
What's up bro? Play any golf lately? Wish I could, but my back is still jacked. Anywho, have a good one. Not sure why I tagged you. I must be hella high. Alright, late!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> ...* Do we see it in the wild male bonding pairs ? Fuck no *
> personally I am fed up with a relative minority that is constantly pushing their agenda down the throats of decent law abiding right minded folk. who are not confusing love with bum fun and rug munching.
> If your religious Being gay is a sin. God made Adam and Eve not Adam and Steve


We certainly do, for your edification...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexual_behavior_in_animals
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mammals_displaying_homosexual_behavior

Here's a partial list of the just the mammals that display homosexual behavior, courtship, affection, pair bonding and parenting (there is a similarly large list regarding birds) -

Mammals - The list is SO long, I could only include up to the Rs -


African Buffalo[21]

African Elephant[22]

Agile Wallaby[23]

Amazon River Dolphin[19]

American Bison[21][24]

Antelope[25]

Asian Elephant[22]

Asian house shrew[26]

Asiatic Lion[27]

Asiatic Mouflon[28]

Atlantic Spotted Dolphin[19]

Australian Sea Lion[29]

Barasingha[30]

Barbary Sheep[31]

Beluga[19]

Bharal[32]

Bighorn Sheep[31]

Black Bear[33]

Blackbuck[34]

Black-footed Rock Wallaby[23]

Black-tailed Deer[30]

Bonnet Macaque[14]

Bonobo[35][36][37]

Bottlenose Dolphin[19][38]

Bowhead Whale[19]

Brazilian Guinea Pig[39]

Bridled Dolphin[19]

Brown Bear[33]

Brown Capuchin[40]

Brown Long-eared Bat[41]

Brown Rat[42]

Buffalo[31]

Caribou[43]

Cat (domestic)[44]

Cattle (domestic)[45]

Chacma baboon[46]

Cheetah[27]

Chital[47]

Collared Peccary[48]

Commerson's Dolphin[19]

Common Brushtail Possum[49]

Common Chimpanzee[50]

Common Dolphin[19]

Common Marmoset[40]

Common Pipistrelle[51]

Common Raccoon[52]

Common Tree Shrew[53]

Cotton-top Tamarin[54]

Crab-eating Macaque[14]

Crested Black Macaque[14]

Dall's Sheep[31]

Daubenton's Bat[41]

Dog (domestic)[55]

Donkey[56]

Doria's Tree Kangaroo[23]

Dugong[57]

Dwarf Cavy[39]

Dwarf Mongoose[58]

Eastern Cottontail Rabbit[42]

Eastern Grey Kangaroo[23]

Elk[30]

Euro (a subspecies of wallaroo)[23]

European Bison[21]

Fallow Deer[30]

False Killer Whale[19]

Fat-tailed Dunnart[59]

Fin Whale[19]

Fox[60]

Gazelle[25]

Gelada Baboon[61]

Giraffe[4][25][62]

Goat (Domestic)[31]

Golden Monkey[63]

Gorilla[64]

Grant's Gazelle[25]

Grey-headed Flying Fox[41]

Grey Seal[29]

Grey squirrel[65]

Grey Whale[19][20]

Grey Wolf[66]

Grizzly Bear[33]

Guinea Pig (Domestic)[39]

Hamadryas Baboon[61]

Hamster (Domestic)[39]

Hanuman Langur[67]

Harbor Porpoise[68]

Harbor Seal[29]

Himalayan Tahr[69]

Hoary Marmot[70]

Horse (domestic)[71]

Human (see Human sexual behavior)

Indian Fruit Bat[41]

Indian Muntjac[72]

Indian Rhinoceros[73]

Japanese Macaque[14]

Javelina[74]

Kangaroo Rat[42]

Killer Whale[19]

Koala[75]

Kob[15][76]

Larga Seal[29]

Least Chipmunk[65]

Lechwe[76]

Lesser Bushbaby[77]

Lion[27][78][79][80][81][82]

Lion-tailed Macaque[14]

Lion Tamarin[40]

Little Brown Bat[41]

Livingstone's Fruit Bat[41]

Long-eared Hedgehog[83]

Long-footed Tree Shrew[53]

Macaque[84]

Markhor[85]

Marten[52]

Matschie's Tree Kangaroo[23]

Moco[86]

Mohol Galago[77]

Moor Macaque[14]

Moose[87]

Mountain Goat[31]

Mountain Tree Shrew[53]

Mountain Zebra[88]

Mouse (domestic)[89]

Moustached Tamarin[54]

Mule Deer[30]

Musk-ox[90]

Natterer's Bat[41]

New Zealand Sea Lion[29]

Nilgiri Langur[67]

Noctule[51]

North American Porcupine[91]

Northern Elephant Seal[29]

Northern Fur Seal[29]

Northern Quoll[59]

Olympic Marmot[92]

Orangutan[93]

Pacific Striped Dolphin[19]

Patas Monkey[94]

Pere David's Deer[30]

Pig (Domestic)[95]

Pig-tailed Macaque[14]

Plains Zebra[96]

Polar Bear[33]

Pretty-faced Wallaby[23]

Proboscis Monkey[63]

Pronghorn[97]

Przewalski's Horse[88]

Pudú[47]

Puku[98]

Quokka[99]

Rabbit[100]

Raccoon[52]

Raccoon Dog[101]

Red Deer[30]

Red Fox[102]

Red Kangaroo[23]

Red-necked Wallaby[23]

Red Squirrel[65]

Reeves's Muntjac[72]

Reindeer[43]

Rhesus Macaque[14]

Right Whale[19]

Rock Cavy[39]

Rodrigues Fruit Bat[41]

Roe Deer[30]

Rufous Bettong[103]

Rufous-naped Tamarin[54]

Rufous Rat Kangaroo[23]


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> If a person chooses to be GAY then so be it .. As a tax paying citizen i should have a right to not see it on tax paying streets i pay for .. no different then smokers not being able to smoke 3 m from any entrance in other words its respect
> keep it behind closed doors and YES it bothers me when i see it out in the open , No different then breast feeding in a restaurant or changing a babies diaper, out in the open ,, you should follow some ethic's
> Again its persons life what ever they choose???? to save money or spend it , to live under a bridge or in a nice place is up to them .. Do we see it in the wild male bonding pairs ? Fuck no
> personally I am fed up with a relative minority that is constantly pushing their agenda down the throats of decent law abiding right minded folk. who are not confusing love with bum fun and rug munching.
> If your religious Being gay is a sin. God made Adam and Eve not Adam and Steve


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2015)

This thread took a wild swing into ACTUAL hater country...We need a mod to lock this one up ASAP.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Do we see it in the wild male bonding pairs ? Fuck no


Umm, I've seen quite a few male dogs fuck the shit out of each other on a regular basis, some of them could have easily been considered paired up..seeing how they lived together and were with each other 24hrs a day....but that never happens in the wild..oh and you never see chimpanzees going gay on the wildlife shows..that never happens..gayness is just a mental condition in humans..


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2015)

/thread


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> But if you're discussing my vagina with someone in a private message, I won't give a fuck. Now if you want to take that conversation about my vagina from private message to public forum, that's a problem for me...my point was that private messages are,and should be kept just that...it's nobody's business who's talking about who in a private message.


No Shit Sherlock. You're out of your depth, or you just don't understand what happened and chose to stick your nose up my ass. 

According to you,
It's perfectly fine that I may invent a sock puppet and solicit you in pms by sexually harassing you. I say that because that IS what happened to me. Thanks a lot whatfg. nice knowing you.

That was the first pm I've released in the 5 years that I've been on this board and I did it consciously and for good reason; you're just too slow to see what happened. I also told trollzers I was planning on doing it and that stupid fuck said he didn't mind.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> This thread took a wild swing into ACTUAL hater country...We need a mod to lock this one up ASAP.


Like every other thread...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jun 2, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3432433


You are going to hell!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 2, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> You are going to hell!


Nuh uh!
I'm gonna get a secend chance after I die, no mater what the hell I do on earth. The bible says so.


----------



## WHATFG (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> No Shit Sherlock. You're out of your depth, or you just don't understand what happened and chose to stick your nose up my ass.
> 
> According to you,
> It's perfectly fine that I may invent a sock puppet and solicit you in pms by sexually harassing you. I say that because that IS what happened to me. Thanks a lot whatfg. nice knowing you.
> ...


You tagged me and I explained my position...personally wouldn't even ask to share a pm...my apologies - I meant no offence Abe.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 2, 2015)

I suggest any knob gobblers to go to Saudi Arabia on there honey moon haha its Actually a beautiful place .. it will be there first and last breath experience,, they will ever have just make sure you hold hands and kiss in public 

You get the saying being Gay we were born with it ??? blame your fucking parents then 
Aero you mention that its also seen in the wild and with copy n pastes i guess i should of re worded it .. but hey stick a female animal in heat in there what do you think will happen ??


----------



## WHATFG (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I think what's happening is too many people that have no idea what is going on, are piping in with little to no information.
> 
> You told me I was being silly. I disagree. I am fighting back against an evil fucking troll (Trousers) that decided to repost pictures of my depression in order to make me look - I don't know. Bad?
> 
> ...


No, I don't but I will make not a peep again...you kids have a good time!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> I suggest any knob gobblers to go to Saudi Arabia on there honey moon haha its Actually a beautiful place .. it will be there first and last breath experience,, they will ever have just make sure you hold hands and kiss in public
> 
> You get the saying being Gay we were born with it ??? blame your fucking parents then
> Aero you mention that its also seen in the wild and with copy n pastes i guess i should of re worded it .. but hey stick a female animal in heat in there what do you think will happen ??


It's getting harder and harder for me to like you with this shit. 

Maybe stop trying to argue your opinion on things. 

You don't have to defend the way you feel. We are strangers on the internet. 

But every point you make, is making me and probably a whole lot of other people uncomfortable or angry. 

I know there are not supposed to be any right and wrong opinions, because that is the way you feel and no one can take that away from you. 

But I think you are wrong. And I think I am right. 

Every person in the world is different, than every other person in the world. You can't lump 'em in together. 

You just can't.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> No, I don't but I will make not a peep again...you kids have a good time!


I like you, I really do. 

I just don't like being called silly when I'm just trying to defend myself from being called...oh all the fucking douche bag things that that fucker called me. 

- whore
- faking being crazy
- then REALLY crazy
- fat
- faking being a lesbian
- sucking dick for "likes"
- annoying
- dummy

I can't remember the rest. I think attention-grabbing whore was high up on the list.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I think what's happening is too many people that have no idea what is going on, are piping in with little to no information.


We really don't need to be completely informed to post in T-N-T..just entertaining..


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> We really don't need to be completely informed to post in T-N-T..just entertaining..


I actually agree with this statement...lol

For many of us, RIU is about sheer entertainment value now...


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

abe is still tagging me.
Now he is tagging me in the UK growers thread and spouting his sock theory. 




abe supercro said:


> No Shit Sherlock. You're out of your depth, or you just don't understand what happened and chose to stick your nose up my ass.


You tagged her you dumb child. 
Your obsession with yessica has reached new lows. 



abe supercro said:


> According to you,
> It's perfectly fine that I may invent a sock puppet and solicit you in pms by sexually harassing you. I say that because that IS what happened to me. Thanks a lot whatfg. nice knowing you.
> 
> That was the first pm I've released in the 5 years that I've been on this board and I did it consciously and for good reason; you're just too slow to see what happened. I also told trollzers I was planning on doing it and that stupid fuck said he didn't mind.


You are such a dumb child. 
Post all the private messages, I do not care.

Let's discuss the difference dumb dumb.

You hurled a bunch of homosexual slurs at me. 
I responded by telling you I am thinking about your balls. It bothered you enough to make a few posts about it. 
Do you think that is the same as sending some girl a private message apropos of nothing about her vagina?

You are an insanely stupid, homophobe.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Calling someone a breeder is not a slur. It is literally true. If someone called me a breeder it would not bother me.


Do all heterosexuals breed ?

i think this would be the equivalent of calling all gay men "shit stabbers"


----------



## Doobius1 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I actually agree with this statement...lol
> 
> For many of us, RIU is about sheer entertainment value now...


I try to keep it fairly serious in the grow areas, with a little levity..but over here...


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I think what's happening is too many people that have no idea what is going on, are piping in with little to no information.
> 
> You told me I was being silly. I disagree. I am fighting back against an evil fucking troll (Trousers) that decided to repost pictures of my depression in order to make me look - I don't know. Bad?


You are obsessed. Look back. When you kind of ignored me for a few days, I said nothing about you and did not post about you. 

You made a couple threads about me and post constantly about me. 
This is all you. 




Yessica... said:


> Whatever he was trying to do - the end result (in my opinion) was just making himself look like an evil, butt hurt, troll asshole.


What I was trying to do is get you to stop posting about me, tagging me and making threads about me. You flatly refused and you did not like the results. 
This is all you. 
I do not garner self esteem from riu, so that does not bother me. 



Yessica... said:


> You can love the guy for all I care.
> 
> But please don't compare what I am doing to what he is doing.
> 
> ...


You are desperate for attention and use me to get it. That is the way it is. This is all you. 
I would prefer if you actually ignored me, instead of constantly making posts and threads about me, making abe tag and post about me.
It is weird.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Do all heterosexuals breed ?
> 
> i think this would be the equivalent of calling all gay men "shit stabbers"



That is an equivalent?
Go ask your grandma which one is worse.

What you fail to grasp is that heterosexuals have pretty much all the power, so a gay person calling a heterosexual a breeder is not that big a deal.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 2, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I actually agree with this statement...lol
> 
> For many of us, RIU is about sheer entertainment value now...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> It's getting harder and harder for me to like you with this shit.
> 
> Maybe stop trying to argue your opinion on things.
> 
> ...


I agree that people are entitled to their opinions, but I feel that opinions (like beliefs) should be based on FACTS. It is obvious that this member's knowledge of the facts of homosexuality is woefully inadequate, and that may contribute to why they erroneously formed these opinions. If one knows these facts and homosexuality still makes them feel 'icky', we can dismiss the opinion knowing that it is irrational. There is a popular hypothesis that this icky feeling is based on being uncomfortable with one's own homosexual urges, so that is something to consider...


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

Trousers said:


> pretty much all the power.


What you fail to grasp is this is just your ideal, the law does not agree with you 

all sections of all minorities can be charged and convicted of all hate crimes


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> I suggest any knob gobblers to go to Saudi Arabia on there honey moon haha


Investigate the difference between their, there and their. 
Why don't you move to Saudi Arabia?
Who do you think butt sex?




Darth Vapour said:


> its Actually a beautiful place .. it will be there first and last breath experience,, they will ever have just make sure you hold hands and kiss in public


*their

What do you hate more about America, the freedom or the liberty? 
You should move there. 



Darth Vapour said:


> You get the saying being Gay we were born with it ??? blame your fucking parents then


Do you blame your parents for your defective DNA and the shitty way you were raised?
I guess I hould not be mad at you for being dumb trash, you were probably born and raised that way. 




Darth Vapour said:


> Aero you mention that its also seen in the wild and with copy n pastes i guess i should of re worded it .. but hey stick a female animal in heat in there what do you think will happen ??



You would fuck it.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 2, 2015)

Only one here crying and fighting is you there guy ?? seriously I worked in Saudi Hell i worked pretty much all over the world unlike you being stuck in your closet . And TBH i have done rather matter of fact extremely well .. where do you get to work 33 days in and 33 off and company will fly you anywhere in the world on your days off with a return flight back to work ??? and clear 30 k a month 
But you,, your mad deep inside . being a out cast of society What your boyfriend leave you hahaha
probably living in poverty on welfare ?? cause you suck dick we owe you something right ???
Or are you mad cause you always have to wear the dress you fucking fruit cake ?? which is it


----------



## charface (Jun 2, 2015)

Itties


Darth Vapour said:


> Only one here crying and fighting is you there guy ?? seriously I worked in Saudi Hell i worked pretty much all over the world unlike you being stuck in your closet . And TBH i have done rather matter of fact extremely well .. where do you get to work 33 days in and 33 off and company will fly you anywhere in the world on your days off with a return flight back to work ??? and clear 30 k a month
> But you,, your mad deep inside . being a out cast of society What your boyfriend leave you hahaha
> probably living in poverty on welfare ?? cause you suck dick we owe you something right ???
> Or are you mad cause you always have to wear the dress you fucking fruit cake ?? which is it


Can you get me a job.
I was thinking I could work 
two weeks on and two off.
I think 14,000 a month sounds fair.

I don't give a fuck what you have me do. 

I'll do it with all my heart.

Call me.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 2, 2015)

charface said:


> Itties
> 
> Can you get me a job.
> I was thinking I could work
> ...


you in the states ?? get a hold of Nabors international and start taking courses your going to start at the bottom 4500 a month who knows you can become a on site engineer after some experience and schooling


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 2, 2015)

charface said:


> Itties
> 
> Can you get me a job.
> I was thinking I could work
> ...


 I'll do one week on, three off for $5K. Laws mean nothing to me...unless you want them too..whatever..$5K/wk.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Only one here crying and fighting is you there guy ?? seriously I worked in Saudi Hell i worked pretty much all over the world unlike you being stuck in your closet .


That is the thing that you, yessica and abe do not get. 

Calling me gay or queer bait or what ever does not bother me.
It just shows how dumb you are, worrying about what other people do.




Darth Vapour said:


> And TBH i have done rather matter of fact extremely well .. where do you get to work 33 days in and 33 off and company will fly you anywhere in the world on your days off with a return flight back to work ??? and clear 30 k a month


At a whorehouse?




Darth Vapour said:


> But you,, your mad deep inside . being a out cast of society What your boyfriend leave you hahaha


*you're
*an

You seem pretty stuck on homosexuals. Do you think about them _a lot_?



Darth Vapour said:


> probably living in poverty on welfare ?? cause you suck dick we owe you something right ???
> Or are you mad cause you always have to wear the dress you fucking fruit cake ?? which is it





@yessica @abe superco

This is the team you are on. 
Congratulations.


----------



## charface (Jun 2, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'll do one week on, three off for $5K. Laws mean nothing to me...unless you want them too..whatever..$5K/wk.


Cut throat.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 2, 2015)

Yess made it clear she loves GAYS just not your sorry GAY ass now go wipe your chin and get back into that closet again


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> If a person chooses to be GAY then so be it .. As a tax paying citizen i should have a right to not see it on tax paying streets i pay for .. no different then smokers not being able to smoke 3 m from any entrance in other words its respect
> keep it behind closed doors and YES it bothers me when i see it out in the open , No different then breast feeding in a restaurant or changing a babies diaper, out in the open ,, you should follow some ethic's
> Again its persons life what ever they choose???? to save money or spend it , to live under a bridge or in a nice place is up to them .. Do we see it in the wild male bonding pairs ? Fuck no
> personally I am fed up with a relative minority that is constantly pushing their agenda down the throats of decent law abiding right minded folk. who are not confusing love with bum fun and rug munching.
> If your religious Being gay is a sin. God made Adam and Eve not Adam and Steve


Jesus you're a dumb fuck. People don't chose to be gay. They're born that way.

Homosexual behavior has been documented in 450 different species of animals.

http://www.yalescientific.org/2012/03/do-animals-exhibit-homosexuality/


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 2, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Jesus you're a dumb fuck. People don't chose to be gay. They're born that way.
> 
> Homosexual behavior has been documented in 450 different species of animals.
> 
> http://www.yalescientific.org/2012/03/do-animals-exhibit-homosexuality/


 Could you tell us what its like being gay then ??? since your a pro about it ?? how long did you hide it from your parents ?? did you blame your parents ??


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Could you tell us what its like being gay then ??? since your a pro about it ?? how long did you hide it from your parents ?? did you blame your parents ??


Quit trying to change the topic. My sexuality has nothing to do with how dumb you are.

It's "you're" dumb dumb.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Uh-oh...


That would injure someone.... Definitely not for use in or around the rectum.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> About 90% of UncleBuck's posts predated "likes" whereas Yessi has only posted in the last year - after likes we're instituted. Not taking away from her, just saying that you are comparing apples and fish dicks. Ooh,' Yessie has an anniversary coming up.


i lost about 25k likes in the switch.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm starting to really dig the recent use of the term dumb dumb. It somehow packs more force than 'stupid motherfucker!',,,


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> HOLY........w h a t t h e f u c k
> 
> @UncleBuck,
> What's up bro? Play any golf lately? Wish I could, but my back is still jacked. Anywho, have a good one. Not sure why I tagged you. I must be hella high. Alright, late!


kelly4 and i played aorund before he moved to minneSOOOOOOOOtah.

chugged tequila and beers while smoking non-stop, i think i shot around 90.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That would injure someone.... Definitely not for use in or around the rectum.


You get used to it...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I think all men like tits....if they deny, they lie.


Gay men only appreciate tiddies for the sustenance they can provide to babies. Circle of life and all that. Nature channel. Discovery. Milk maids.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Jesus you're a dumb fuck. People don't chose to be gay. They're born that way.
> 
> Homosexual behavior has been documented in 450 different species of animals.
> 
> http://www.yalescientific.org/2012/03/do-animals-exhibit-homosexuality/


i do not understand why folk use the "nature" argument to either support or condemn homosexuality 

weather something exists in nature or not is not a contributing factor as to weather this state is a desirable outcome/trait or not 

incest and cannibalism are both natural since both traits exist in nature

for gays, > consenting adults not causing harm to others is all that is/should be needed to afford gays equal rights to heterosexuals 
but at the same time if a gay guy feels the need/want to refer to me as a breeder or any other word that stereotypes all heterosexual folk
i can equally refer to them with whatever words i choose to stereotype them 

peace


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

CAMMAN. 

This isn't politics. 

You can all do whatever you want, and feel however you want. 

But arguing over this, like everything else in the politics section, is just people from different places with different views on the world - kicking and screaming to say how right they are. 

Anywho. Anyone like titties? 

I like Titties. 

That should go on my gravestone: 

_*"Here lies Yessica...*

*Loved tits, HATED Trousers. "*_


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> One of those heterosexuals is black and female, a gay guy called her a "nigger whore breeder"
> 
> was she slurred ?


goddamn, you are hopelessly stupid.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That would injure someone.... Definitely not for use in or around the rectum.


I bet trouser could gobble that up no problem specially with that big mouth he has lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> goddamn, you are hopelessly stupid.


You are still a butthurt pedophile, nothing has changed


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> i do not understand why folk use the "nature" argument to either support or condemn homosexuality
> 
> weather something exists in nature or not is not a contributing factor as to weather this state is a desirable outcome/trait or not
> 
> ...


*whether

any more totally cool true stories lately?



skunkd0c said:


> i once jokingly said to a less refined type of lady "i would like to make love to you"
> she laughed and said "fuck off you faggot"
> 
> i said "i want to fuck you, you dirty slut"
> ...


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 2, 2015)

Life without women would be a pain in the ass, literally.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm starting to really dig the recent use of the term dumb dumb. It somehow packs more force than 'stupid motherfucker!',,,



abe inspired me.

I also think the word "poo" is funnier than the word "shit" 
or "poop."

e.g.

I eat lightning and crap poo.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> *whether
> 
> any more totally cool true stories lately?



ill tell you as many true stories as you like, if you can explain your comments below
about child rape




UncleBuck said:


> when did you stop raping 12 year old kids and start raping 14 year old kids?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> ill tell you as many true stories as you like, if you can explain your comments below
> about child rape


want to include some context around that?

perhaps how i was responding to one of your fellow klansmen who stated that a question cannot be a logical fallacy, hence why i made a question with a presupposition (a logical fallacy called a loaded question)?

nah, you don't want to do that.

i'll let you tell some more totally cool and true stories.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> want to include some context around that?


indeed i will, and i shall respond with another true story as promised

One sunny day a pedophile (unclebuck) fantasized about child rape


UncleBuck said:


> when did you stop raping 12 year old kids and start raping 14 year old kids?


The end


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> CAMMAN.
> 
> This isn't politics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

Does anyone else want to start a thread about me?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> i do not understand why folk use the "nature" argument to either support or condemn homosexuality
> 
> weather something exists in nature or not is not a contributing factor as to weather this state is a desirable outcome/trait or not
> 
> ...


I believe the natural aspect of homosexuality was brought up as a correction that being gay is a choice. Animals cannot make such advanced cognitive choices, yet many are homosexual. This shows homosexuality is not chosen...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 2, 2015)

Wait what???????


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I believe the natural aspect of homosexuality was brought up as a correction that being gay is a choice. Animals cannot make such advanced cognitive choices, yet many are homosexual. This shows homosexuality is not chosen...


Many bible people believe that the Sky Jew snapped his fingers and created man, saying that man did not evolve from apes. 


Other than that the gay haters like Derp Vapour only have stuff like this:


----------



## charface (Jun 2, 2015)

Being gay would be a choice for me. 
But my boyfriend is a real homo.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

charface said:


> Being gay would be a choice for me.
> But my boyfriend is a real homo.


Hahahahahahahahahgaha


You're great. PM me! It's been awhile.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Well put David, well put...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Religion is a choice and i don't hold it against them..oh wait..ya i do..


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 2, 2015)

*Romans 1:26-28* “For this reason God gave them over to degrading passions; for their women exchanged the natural function for that which is unnatural, and in the same way also the men abandoned the natural function of the woman and burned in their desire toward one another, men with men committing indecent acts and receiving in their own persons the due penalty of their error. 28 And just as they did not see fit to acknowledge God any longer, God gave them over to a depraved mind, to do those things which are not proper.”

*First Corinthians 1:6-10* “Or do you not know that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived; neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor homosexuals, nor thieves, nor the covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers, shall inherit the kingdom of God.”

*First Timothy 1:9-11* “Understanding this that the law is not laid down for the just but for the lawless and disobedient, for the ungodly and sinners, for the unholy and profane, for those who strike their fathers and mothers, for murderers, the sexually immoral, men who practice homosexuality, enslavers, liars, perjurers, and whatever else is contrary to sound doctrine, in accordance with the gospel of the glory of the blessed God with which I have been entrusted.homosexuality, enslavers, liars, perjurers, and whatever else is contrary to sound doctrine,in accordance with the gospel of the glory of the blessed God with which I have been entrusted.”



Those who are living in sexual immorality such as homosexuality (1 Cor 6:10; Rom 1:26-28; Col 3:5-7; Gal 5:21) will not be going to the Kingdom of Heaven (1 Cor 5:9-10). If you have this urge to live this lifestyle, you are no different than any other sinner who needed to repent and confess their sins and then put their trust in Christ as Lord and Savior. Even Christians sin but the difference is we repent of them and confess them when we do sin for we all stumble (Rom 7) but the main difference is that we don’t continue in sin. John warns that “Whoever makes a practice of sinning is of the devil, for the devil has been sinning from the beginning. The reason the Son of God appeared was to destroy the works of the devil” (1 John 3:. Christians are not sinless but we will sin less as we grow in Christ. Believers stumble into sin but unbelievers dive into it and swim in it. Christians fall into sin but get back up but the unsaved wallow in it. That is the difference. Yes, Christian’s sin but they hate it when they do…unbeliever’s sin and see no problem with it and love the pleasures of sin. If you have been or were a practicing homosexual and have repented and confessed this sin and trusted in Christ, there is no reason that you won’t be in the Kingdom of Heaven. That’s what grace is all about…unmerited, unearned, and undeserved favor from God…of which I don’t deserve nor does anyone else for that matter (Rom 3:23; 6:23).


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2015)

^^ Ghostdriver, is that you?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That would injure someone.... Definitely not for use in or around the rectum.


Rectum? Damn near killed him.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Rectum? Damn near killed him.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Ghostdriver, is that you?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 3432641


We casually call other crazy on these boards, but I believe GD is the closest I've seen to an actual DSM-5 disorder. I don't know how he dresses himself, much less keeps a job. He lives in a comic book, he must be a trip irl...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> We casually call other crazy on these boards, but I believe GD is the closest I've seen to an actual DSM-5 disorder. I don't know how he dresses himself, much less keeps a job. He lives in a comic book, he must be a trip irl...


Lol, true dat. He was a combo of Bedlam patient and a car crash on the freeway


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> homosexuality is not chosen...


That is an even bigger mystery to me why anyone would think sexuality is a choice


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> These closet cock gobblers should stay in there closet. WTF is the world coming to really allowing these aids infected monkeys to live.
> In all seriousness its got to be a mental illness , fucking trolips now come lick my arse you fucking wing nuts ,,
> Least there following the Jesus from what i understand


Woah.... @UncleBuck


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> If a person chooses to be GAY then so be it .. As a tax paying citizen i should have a right to not see it on tax paying streets i pay for .. no different then smokers not being able to smoke 3 m from any entrance in other words its respect
> keep it behind closed doors and YES it bothers me when i see it out in the open , No different then breast feeding in a restaurant or changing a babies diaper, out in the open ,, you should follow some ethic's
> Again its persons life what ever they choose???? to save money or spend it , to live under a bridge or in a nice place is up to them .. Do we see it in the wild male bonding pairs ? Fuck no
> personally I am fed up with a relative minority that is constantly pushing their agenda down the throats of decent law abiding right minded folk. who are not confusing love with bum fun and rug munching.
> If your religious Being gay is a sin. God made Adam and Eve not Adam and Steve


Hate is a sin. No one is without sin.

Paying taxes gives you no protection from seeing things that make you uncomfortable. Are you familiar with roadkill? People yelling at their children? Walmart shoppers?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

Trousers said:


> It is totally different.
> Smoke is a substance, people are not. If you do not like to "see it on tax paying streets I pay for" then you should move. The streets also belong to gays.
> 
> BTW, gays are born gay, they do not choose it. Why would they choose to be repressed and vilified by people like you?
> ...


This is why I like you. You are funny and to the point. I really don't see why Yessica is ok with darth and not ok with you. 

The picture of her crying has to be the main reason. But that was bound to be used by someone. Wasn't there a guy who posted a pic of his girlfriend on here and regretted it yet chose to project his frustration as anger towards the troll?

You're a troll 50% of the time. There are trolls on this site and most sites. Facebook, myspace, etc... That's why I don't post pictures I don't want used against me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> What the fuck is going on in here?
> 
> Damn ya'll, have some tact. No ones proud about this conversation.


This is why I love RIU tho. Only half of me is here for the weed pics. Left brain right brain.

Or something.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> But if you're discussing my vagina with someone in a private message, I won't give a fuck. Now if you want to take that conversation about my vagina from private message to public forum, that's a problem for me...my point was that private messages are,and should be kept just that...it's nobody's business who's talking about who in a private message.


When and where was this info spilled? SHARE!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

^


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> It's getting harder and harder for me to like you with this shit.
> 
> Maybe stop trying to argue your opinion on things.
> 
> ...


Why can't you apply that to trousers tho?

So he says rude things? You can say some rude things too. He targeted u directly, you have targeted things I have strong feelings about and I just left it be. He chose to say something about it.

April didn't like me much and said some things towards me. I eventually squashed it. I never thought she was evil for saying things meant to hurt me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

Trousers said:


> You are obsessed. Look back. When you kind of ignored me for a few days, I said nothing about you and did not post about you.
> 
> You made a couple threads about me and post constantly about me.
> This is all you.
> ...


Truth right there. Sorry Yessica. I saw it the same way. A couple people tried to point it out to you and you got very defensive.

You can't expect him to leave you alone if you don't leave him alone.


----------



## charface (Jun 2, 2015)

Not saying this to be mean.
But God is not real so any feelings he has are pretty irrelevant. 

Sorry but you were gonna figure out eventually


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why can't you apply that to trousers tho?
> 
> So he says rude things? You can say some rude things too. He targeted u directly, you have targeted things I have strong feelings about and I just left it be. He chose to say something about it.
> 
> April didn't like me much and said some things towards me. I eventually squashed it. I never thought she was evil for saying things meant to hurt me.


Rude is not what I'm talking about. 

He reposted a picture of me crying, when I was going to commit suicide during a horribly depressed period over Christmas.

I know I'm a "share-er" and that leaves me open to personal attacks.

But never in my wildest dreams did I expect a member here to use my depression and mental problems against me. 

He also called me fat, and a whore. 

The other insults, don't care so much. 

But making fun of a persons depression? Lower than low.

I'm actually pretty disappointed in you right now. Just because, I thought you understood me. Clearly you do not.

Trousers is NOT a "person" to me anymore. He is evil. 


Flaming Pie said:


> Truth right there. Sorry Yessica. I saw it the same way. A couple people tried to point it out to you and you got very defensive.
> 
> You can't expect him to leave you alone if you don't leave him alone.


After the posting of the CRY picture, there was never going to be a "leaving him alone" time.

If someone does something like that to YOU, I would have your back in a heartbeat. 

I called his hypothetical mom fat and said I would rape him. I clearly meant metaphorically (with words) but then he just got so fucking pissed that I had DARED to speak back to him, that he went on to call me...dummy, whatever the fuck. 

Doesn't matter. 

But if you don't really know what's going on, why are you arguing? If you have read every post he has made towards me, and you still feel this way...

Well I don't know. Just disappointed is all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2015)

An awful lot of butthurt abounds in these threads lately


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> This is why I like you. You are funny and to the point. I really don't see why Yessica is ok with darth and not ok with you.
> 
> The picture of her crying has to be the main reason. But that was bound to be used by someone. Wasn't there a guy who posted a pic of his girlfriend on here and regretted it yet chose to project his frustration as anger towards the troll?
> 
> You're a troll 50% of the time. There are trolls on this site and most sites. Facebook, myspace, etc... That's why I don't post pictures I don't want used against me.


hey when we take time out to knit pick, darn if we can't see humans contradict on occasion. I generally try to respect the thread op, common sense. you don't like them, then gtfo. glad u like the cruel lil bastard, someone's gotta. hehe. Always thought there was a distinction to be made in staying out of other's threads if u have problem w an OP, is there not?

Pie, not sure which you r doing more... if you're dropping knowledge or stirrin the pot. Psssst... btw- sensing an orgy in the making.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> We certainly do, for your edification...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexual_behavior_in_animals
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mammals_displaying_homosexual_behavior
> ...


!

Fruit bats. Heh heh.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> indeed i will, and i shall respond with another true story as promised
> 
> One sunny day a pedophile (unclebuck) fantasized about child rape
> 
> ...


That seems a bit far fetched.


Yessica... said:


> Rude is not what I'm talking about.
> 
> He reposted a picture of me crying, when I was going to commit suicide during a horribly depressed period over Christmas.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying it to hurt you. Just saying he doesn't like you and you don't like him. That's not going to change. 

You keep interacting with him. That is counterproductive. I get how sometimes people can get caught up in emotions, but you need to try to look from a different perspective.

You aren't making it better for yourself if you keep on like this. Don't you see that?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> hey when we take time out to knit pick, darn if we can't see humans contradict on occasion. I generally try to respect the thread op, common sense. you don't like them, then gtfo. glad u like the cruel lil bastard, someone's gotta. hehe. Always thought there was a distinction to be made in staying out of other's threads if u have problem w an OP, is there not?
> 
> Pie, not sure which you r doing more... if you're dropping knowledge or stirrin the pot. Psssst... btw- sensing an orgy in the making.


A bit of both to be honest. I have a unhealthy attraction to drama. 

But I also see that Yessica is just hurting herself by continuing the fight. Rollitup is not going to get rid of Trousers. The owner said it himself.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That seems a bit far fetched.
> 
> I'm not saying it to hurt you. Just saying he doesn't like you and you don't like him. That's not going to change.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm not trying to "make it better"

I'm trying to burn his fucking house to the ground.

I'm trying to get him to leave this place.

I'm trying to make his time here filled with trolls, and negative slurs, and HATE SPEACH.

I have him on ignore at the moment. But I don't think I should just be expected to "get over it".

I will not get over it. That's the thing about me. I will be really nice, and I will do everything I can to understand you. But if you act like that towards me, over and over again - I can't get over it. 

I WANT HIM OUT. 

And I will use my whoreish breasts to do it. 

hahahahahahahah


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> A bit of both to be honest. I have a unhealthy attraction to drama.
> 
> But I also see that Yessica is just hurting herself by continuing the fight. Rollitup is not going to get rid of Trousers. The owner said it himself.


HURTING?

No hurt here pie. That cunt can't hurt me. 

I hate him. Sure. But it's fun to have a nemesis. I don't have to read anything he writes, so how can he hurt me?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh, I'm not trying to "make it better"
> 
> I'm trying to burn his fucking house to the ground.
> 
> ...


Well, I tried to help. This will only end badly. At some point you will be targeted by admin/mods when your passion gets to be too much.

I have been guilty of doing it. Again, trying to help.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Rollitup is not going to get rid of Trousers. The owner said it himself.


who said anything about getting rid of the guy? where did the admin say those exact words? I don't believe that was said.


Flaming Pie said:


> A bit of both to be honest. I have a unhealthy attraction to drama.


I concur, you do.  hahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> HURTING?
> 
> No hurt here pie. That cunt can't hurt me.
> 
> I hate him. Sure. But it's fun to have a nemesis. I don't have to read anything he writes, so how can he hurt me?


Hating causes stress. Stress is bad for your body. Hurt.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That seems a bit far fetched.


Truth is stranger than fiction ― Mark Twain


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hating causes stress. Stress is bad for your body. Hurt.


I LIKE IT!

It's a fun hate. I have not hated many people. I should have hated more, but I don't usually have the capacity for it.

You may not realize this - but this is actually a break through for me. 



Flaming Pie said:


> Well, I tried to help. This will only end badly. At some point you will be targeted by admin/mods when your passion gets to be too much.
> 
> I have been guilty of doing it. Again, trying to help.


No worries honey. I can take care of myself. 

Plus, ignoresies is the tits. 

AND - he's gone farther than I ever would. If I'm out, then he is out. And I am willing to take a bullet for the CAUSE. 


abe supercro said:


> who said anything about getting rid of the guy? where did the admin say those exact words? I don't believe that was said.
> 
> I concur, you do.  hahaha


I SAID THAT.

And I meant it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> who said anything about getting rid of the guy? where did the admin say those exact words? I don't believe that was said.
> 
> I concur, you do.  hahaha


https://www.rollitup.org/t/time-to-turn-the-page-maybe.871349/page-36#post-11638558

https://www.rollitup.org/t/why-is-it-back-why-isnt-it-banned-again-yet.871923/#post-11620548

Nobody is banned unless they advertise products or post nudity/gore.

Running someone out of the site is gang mentality that I don't approve of. The ignore button is there for a reason.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

thanks for citing the reference.


Flaming Pie said:


> Nobody is banned unless they advertise products or post nudity/gore.
> 
> Running someone out of the site is gang mentality that I don't approve of.


Interesting, thank you for the hyperbole. nice that you can deeply empathize and see trollzer's point of view. i approve lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nobody is banned unless they advertise products or post nudity/gore.


The rules here are not applied equally, i have had to repost my hyroot signature twice, someone likes hyroot
when i had an unclebuck signature it was never deleted LOL


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/time-to-turn-the-page-maybe.871349/page-36#post-11638558
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/why-is-it-back-why-isnt-it-banned-again-yet.871923/#post-11620548
> 
> ...


I'm ignoring him!!!!!!

But - I will HATE all I please.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Based on your quotes, that was never said. Never said.
> 
> Your statement is incorrect.
> 
> ...


NO I SAID THAT.

I SAID I want him gone. 

I don't really care in all honesty. But I will tell every person I meet that he is a terrible person. 

That's all I can do. hahahaha

People can choose to lump me and him together as "internet fighters" if they choose. And I reserve the right to think that those people are slower in the head than Forest Gump.

But - I want him out of here. I'm not going to report button him, or follow him around, or read his posts more than once in a blue moon. 

But I fucking despise that twat. It's good. It feels really good to hate again. hahahahhahaha

TOO GOOD.


skunkd0c said:


> The rules here are not applied equally, i have had to repost my hyroot signature twice, someone likes hyroot
> when i had an unclebuck signature it was never deleted LOL


TRUE THAT.

Where the fuck is DYNA? I love him!!!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...Running someone out of the site is gang mentality that I don't approve of. The ignore button is there for a reason.


Can you make an exception for mainliner?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't use the word -hate- but seldom. I'm a lover, ask pie.


There is this one guy though, that owed me a bunch of money before he left town. haha


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Where the fuck is DYNA? I love him!!!!!


I know he's in the kitchen with someone, probably strummin' on the ol' banjo...


----------



## charface (Jun 2, 2015)

I stopped taking my meds so I could feel angry and horney.
You know like a real human.

Welcom back boner.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2015)

charface said:


> ...Welcom back boner.


I loved that show...


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I don't use the word -hate- but seldom. I'm a lover, ask pie.
> 
> 
> There is this one guy though, that owed me a bunch of money before he left town. haha


I NEVER use that word

I am a firm believer that it takes too much energy to hate.

But this doesn't take any energy. It feels very natural actually. Like putting on a nice pair of worn in slippers...

Maybe hate is the wrong word, because hating takes energy and this is so easy? What do I feel about him? He is the opposite of me. He has spoken to me unlike anyone on the planet ever has.

And, he thought that I was weak. He thought that if he pushed my buttons and kept at me, I would break. He had NO IDEA what he was doing. He woke something in me. HE WOKE THE HATE. hahahah

Hate is still wrong. Because it goes with "I hate the X" people or "I hate the blue people". I dislike him and everything he has ever said towards me.

I have always said that if someone likes him, that's their prerogative.

But now, I think it's a one or the other type scenario.

You love Yessica...you hate Trousers.

You love Trousers, you hate Yessica...

PICK YOUR TEAM FUCKERS!!!

hahahahhahahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## charface (Jun 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I loved that show...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I loved that show...


I got to listen to john sebastian acoustic and sing at a small gathering yrs ago. It was pretty nifty.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I SAID I want him gone.


you could team up with hyroot, lol



hyroot said:


> I want you to get banned


like in the movie
you do each others murders and give each other an alibi


----------



## charface (Jun 2, 2015)

Diddnt realise that was his also. He is awesome


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I know he's in the kitchen with someone, probably strummin' on the ol' banjo...


bahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha

Holy fuck I have not heard that song since I was like 6 years old. I LOVE YOU!! Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> ...


@skunkd0c

WAT? I didn't get that at all.

Who is Hyrrot?

I don't hang in the grow section or the politics section, FYI.



skunkd0c said:


> you could team up with hyroot, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NOW I GET IT!

hahahah

I don't know that guy - you make him sound like kind of a dic though. hahah


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> ...But this doesn't take any energy. It feels very natural actually. Like putting on a nice pair of worn in *trousers*...


There. Fixed it for ya


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You love Yessica...you hate Trousers.
> 
> You love Trousers, you hate Yessica...
> 
> ...


This is a False Dichotomy. What if we hate you both?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> @skunkd0c
> 
> WAT? I didn't get that at all.
> 
> ...


Sorry Jessica are you sleepy?
ill break it down for you

find someone who has an equal amount of hatred for some pixels on a screen
agree to murder someone for them, and they will in turn murder someone for you

you can then both provide each other an alibi
since neither of you know your victims there is no motive for the crime

whether you frequent the politics section or know hyroot is of little consequence to the concept
this idea has been the plot of at least one or two movies

hope that helps


----------



## charface (Jun 2, 2015)

What if this is like fart club
and one of you is the others delusion?


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Sorry Jessica are you sleepy?
> ill break it down for you
> 
> find someone who has an equal amount of hatred for some pixels on a screen
> ...


Oh I saw that episode of the twilight zone or...fak the old dude that did shit.

I'm on a glass and a bit of wine and its gone strait to my heeeeed

I don't want anyone murdered in REAL life.

Just want him gone from here. Online murdered.

How does one do that?

Mind you, I don't want to unignore him, or talk to him, or do anything like that.

I just would like to know that he's not here. In the back of my mind...like a whisper.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

ALFRED HITCHCOCK 

thank you, brain!!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh I saw that episode of the twilight zone or...fak the old dude that did shit.
> 
> I'm on a glass and a bit of wine and its gone strait to my heeeeed
> 
> ...


Sounds like you want him to see him suffer in some way


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I NEVER use that word
> 
> I am a firm believer that it takes too much energy to hate.
> 
> ...



If he'd just stay logged out of that damn sock puppet account and stick with his primarily then we all may miss out on the fun. No-more-finger-pointing for all-knowing-mothers. But Nope, _there's no sock accounts _remaining on the boards cause trollzers says so heh. that's about the funniest thing he's said to date. 

I saw him start from the beginning, by coming after you with his derision; When you just had a break-up. A real gem. some people can't make the distinction between mean and cruel. most ppl don't even care, fuckers. 

Team Yessi, all the way


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> If he'd just stay logged out of that damn sock puppet account and stick with his primarily then we all may miss out on the fun. No-more-finger-pointing for all-knowing-mothers. But Nope, _there's no sock accounts _remaining on the boards cause trollzers says so heh. that's about the funniest thing he's said to date.
> 
> I saw him start from the beginning, by coming after you with his derision; When you just had a break-up. A real gem. some people can't make the distinction between mean and cruel. most ppl don't even care, fuckers.
> 
> Team Yessi, all the way


I'm team ABE - who do YOU hate? 

hahahahahha


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I'm team ABE - who do YOU hate?
> 
> hahahahahha


Hey Thanks. I definitely don't hate anyone, but there is this guy that's a bar tender at an Irish pub in Vermont. I'll split what he owes if ya can get through to him. I have all his info, even where his mother lives in Ohio.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Hey Thanks. I definitely don't hate anyone, but there is this guy that's a bar tender at an Irish pub in Vermont. I'll split what he owes if ya can get through to him. I have all his info, even where him mother lives in Ohio.


I'll do whatever you want, as long as it isn't physically violent.

I can usually talk to most people. I talked an angry German tourist into sharing with me - which was a FEAT in the situation, because the dude thought I was American and PEOPLE HATE YOU GUYS. hahahahaha

PM me some deets.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm not american, I'm canadian.




Actually I followed you to the hotel. I'm outside your door right now!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 2, 2015)

I should make a sock puppet account. That way I could vent what I really think about you fuckers.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I'm not american, I'm canadian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!

Because I O U one blowie.

Just saying...



Dr.Pecker said:


> I should make a sock puppet account. That way I could vent what I really think about you fuckers.


hahahahaha

Just say it sweetie. Not like it's anything I haven't heard before....


----------



## charface (Jun 2, 2015)

Call yourself charpecker so I can get some free skin in the game.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I know he's in the kitchen with someone, probably strummin' on the ol' banjo...


You're old


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 2, 2015)

If I was admin I would go through and delete all multiple accounts. I would go for the ones with the most posts and likes. if you had a sock pertaining to it the one with the most points would be deleted.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You're old


I'm not THAT old, but my parents are. And that was the song of ROAD TRIPS!!!

"someone's in the kitchen with DYNA, someone's in the kitchen I know-o-o...

Someone's in the kitchen with DYNA, strumming on the old banjo, and singing, fee fi, fiddly-I-um....Feee-fi-fiddly I-ooooooo, fee-fi, fiddly-I-o...

STRummin on the Ol' BANJO...."


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> SWEET!
> 
> Because I O U one blowie.
> 
> ...


I cant think of anything bad to say about you. Except somebody needs to teach you how to put on makeup. less is more sweetheart.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I cant think of anything bad to say about you. Except somebody need to teach you how put on makeup. less is more sweetheart.


hahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

you're fun!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> you're fun!


I know. I'ts something I've always excelled at.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I know. I'ts something I've always excelled at.


SAMESIES!

We should start a club?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 2, 2015)

I need to proof read what I type. sometimes it sounds like drunk ramblings and ghetto speak.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I need to proof read what I type. sometimes it sounds like drunk ramblings and ghetto speak.


Fuck it - who cares? 

BE YOU!!!!

"You are You, that is truer than true. There is no one alive, who is Youer than YOU"

- Dr. Seuss


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Fuck it - who cares?
> 
> BE YOU!!!!
> 
> ...


Well thinking what I should be typing and assuming its there is just crazy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> kelly4 and i played aorund before he moved to minneSOOOOOOOOtah.
> 
> chugged tequila and beers while smoking non-stop, i think i shot around 90.


Yeah, i heard he kicked ur ass the back nine. 
Bogey golf is respectable when ur hammered bro. It's all good lol
I'd love to play a round with ya dude. Hopefully someday.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Can you make an exception for mainliner?


I meant more because a couple people shouldnt be able to run out anyone. Now if EVERYONE hated you...Finshaggy has 98% hatred. Still stayed. But he is kinda special in the head.

Also, trousers might make meaningful contributions to RIU. Have we read all his posts?What if he is a newbie saver/organic recipe extraordinare? 

Just because we don't like a person doesnt mean we have nothing to learn from them.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 2, 2015)

Man I don't know about you fuckin' bone smugglers but I could go for some crabs up in this motherfucker right now.

 

Jesus approved of this message, bitch.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I meant more because a couple people shouldnt be able to run out anyone. Now if EVERYONE hated you...Finshaggy has 98% hatred. Still stayed. But he is kinda special in the head.
> 
> Also, trousers might make meaningful contributions to RIU. Have we read all his posts?What if he is a newbie saver/organic recipe extraordinare?
> 
> Just because we don't like a person doesnt mean we have nothing to learn from them.


How dare you say finshaggy has 98% hatred. I don't hate him so put me on the non hater list please. I don't hate anyone. Dislike, not agree yes.Hate no.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> How dare you say finshaggy has 98% hatred. I don't hate him so put me on the non hater list please. I don't hate anyone. Dislike, not agree yes.Hate no.


I like @Finshaggy more than most of the members here tbh.

Buncha assholes ran him off.

Pie, you dam bully!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 2, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Man I don't know about you fuckin' bone smugglers but I could go for some crabs up in this motherfucker right now.
> 
> View attachment 3432878
> 
> Jesus approved of this message, bitch.


YHVA never approves shell fish. Deuteronomy The OT. Look in the KJ version.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 2, 2015)

GMO and OMG + Finshaggy does make TNT a better place.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh, I'm not trying to "make it better"
> 
> I'm trying to burn his fucking house to the ground.


Are you going to do that by obsessing about me?
Okay. 
You said you were going to rape me. That never happened. 



Yessica... said:


> I'm trying to get him to leave this place.


I'm trying to get you to not post about me, tag me or make threads about me. That is all. That is the reason behind every thin I have posted to you. 



Yessica... said:


> I'm trying to make his time here filled with trolls, and negative slurs, and HATE SPEACH.


*speech

That is doing you more harm than it could ever do to me. I am sorry you are not smart enough to understand this. 




Yessica... said:


> I have him on ignore at the moment. But I don't think I should just be expected to "get over it".


You caused all of this. You brought it on yourself. 
I asked you over 100 times to stop tagging me, posting about me and making threads about me. 
You refused and became more obsessed. 

This is all you. If you do not want to get over it then you are only hurting yourself. 



Yessica... said:


> I will not get over it. That's the thing about me. I will be really nice, and I will do everything I can to understand you. But if you act like that towards me, over and over again - I can't get over it.
> 
> I WANT HIM OUT.
> 
> ...



Challenge accepted dumb dumb.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> HURTING?
> 
> No hurt here pie. That cunt can't hurt me.
> 
> I hate him. Sure. But it's fun to have a nemesis. I don't have to read anything he writes, so how can he hurt me?



You are very hurt, it is obvious. 
Please try to make yourself better. Step number one would be to actually ignore me.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 4, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> This is a False Dichotomy. What if we hate you both?


I go from zero to I don't care in .00000001 seconds. 
yessica freaks out, makes threads, tags you and has abe and her bitches tag you and post about you

It could get much worse if you actually hate her. 
I just dislike her and look what I got.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> If he'd just stay logged out of that damn sock puppet account and stick with his primarily then we all may miss out on the fun. No-more-finger-pointing for all-knowing-mothers. But Nope, _there's no sock accounts _remaining on the boards cause trollzers says so heh. that's about the funniest thing he's said to date.


Where did I say that you dumb little child? Link it.

This is so much funnier than yessica's obsession with me. 
I mean, she is female and Canadian, so I cut her all kinds of slack.

You supposedly have a pair of testicles. I guess they belong to yessica.

*Again, if I am a sock created 3 years ago, who am I actually?*
This is funny. 

I do not really care about this place enough to make a sock puppet account. I do not care enough about this place to mask my IP address to make a sock that is not discoverable. 

I left this place for a year because the formatting was all screwed up and would have come back sooner if I remembered this place existed.

My account is older than yessica's you silly little epooner. 



abe supercro said:


> I saw him start from the beginning, by coming after you with his derision; When you just had a break-up. A real gem. some people can't make the distinction between mean and cruel. most ppl don't even care, fuckers.
> 
> Team Yessi, all the way



You dumb child. 

I did not go after any one in a way I have not in the past. 

I simply asked yessica to post a picture in the funny picture thread instead of polluting it with dumb, irrelevant conversations. 
I had no idea who she was, or that she was female even. 

I had no idea that yessica just broke up with someone. You can see I only posted in the funny pictures thread. 

I simply asked her to stop tagging me, stop posting about me and stop making threads about me. 
She wanted no part of it due to her ego/self esteem problems.

i am still confused why you continue to post about me and tag me so much. 
It is cute, like having a dumb kid follow you around saying you are a bad person for asking the dumb girl to ignore me. 

How many posts have you and yessica made about me?
How many times has yessica mentioned me?

How many times have I replied?


You are a sock abe, you are actually yessica.If that were true, you would just play with your bewbs all day.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

So who wants trousers, and who wants tits? 

Make your choice. 



Trousers said:


> Damn, still obsessed.
> As long as I post here, yessica said she will not post her bewbs.
> You are welcome.


Yup.

First person to chase trousers off gets the nips.

YOU are WELCOME.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2015)

Dammit. I hate titty blockers


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2015)

We need more nip doners round hya


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Dammit. I hate titty blockers


On a scale of 1 - 10, how would you rate my nips? 

Just so people know what they are FIGHTING FOR. 

FREE THE NIPS!!!!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2015)

Without sounding all pervy about em, i gotta say ur packin 9s possibly 10s.. a few more pics may be needed to determine perfect 10 status but dammit RIU, imo, Yessi got some niceeeeee nips


----------



## Trousers (Jun 4, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Dammit. I hate titty blockers




I am not blocking anything. There are 457,987,242 better tits available for viewing on the interwebs. 
If you want to see yessica's tits, it is not up to me to facilitate that and yuck.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2015)

Can I still say, 'Oh Jesus, I'm FUCKED!'?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> So who wants trousers, and who wants tits?
> 
> Make your choice.
> 
> ...


Slut.

Of course, I happen to prefer sluts. I find them refreshingly open, much more honest and a far better roll in the hay than the prudish types.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I am not blocking anything. There are 457,987,242 better tits available for viewing on the interwebs.
> If you want to see yessica's tits, it is not up to me to facilitate that and yuck.


 well for 1, ive already seen em and for 2, It was a general statement. If i ever direct anything to u ill be sure to tag u. U dont see a tag, it aint about u. Im more than positive id never need u to facilitate anything for me. Thanks for the thought tho.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I go from zero to I don't care in .00000001 seconds.
> yessica freaks out, makes threads, tags you and has abe and her bitches tag you and post about you
> 
> It could get much worse if you actually hate her.
> I just dislike her and look what I got.


Good point. I just thought it would be more amusing if I asked about hating you both than loving you both. Which I do. You crazy kids keep at it... please 







I've been absent stuck in French Open land, trying to view all the dvr'd matches before the world ruins them for me by telling me who won. Gotta catch up on the latest RIU happenings...


----------



## Trousers (Jun 4, 2015)

Love and hate is a very fine line for yessica. 
If I apologized and played nice with her I could have full nudes from her in a few days.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> On a scale of 1 - 10, how would you rate my nips?
> 
> Just so people know what they are FIGHTING FOR.
> 
> FREE THE NIPS!!!!


He already got the nips.. awww, fuck that I don't want them anymore. [email protected] keep Em bruh..


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> He already got the nips.. awww, fuck that I don't want them anymore. [email protected] keep Em bruh..


He shared like 12 nipples. His harem is hot!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> He shared like 12 nipples. His harem is hot!


I don't care. Your nipples are dead to me. and to think today was the day I was gonna send you a picture of my asshole.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2015)

U need jesus...He needs to enter you.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I don't care. Your nipples are dead to me. and to think today was the day I was gonna send you a picture of my asshole.


That being said You're still cool.. @yessicas nipps. .fuck me..I mean , you..bear with me it's my first attempt at hating nipples.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That being said You're still cool.. @yessicas nipps. .fuck me..I mean , you..bear with me it's my first attempt at hating nipples.


Why you gotta hate? 

I hate to burst your bubble...but I'm NOT a vrigin...

Well. The bum still is! 

PM me something. I'll get ya back. If I determine you can be trusted. 

NIP STATUS is a hard one to obtain. Pun intended.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Why you gotta hate?
> 
> I hate to burst your bubble...but I'm NOT a vrigin...
> 
> ...


Keep the ass dick free and we might have a future together. I like my Canadians unused..... I'm jk baby girl.. I'm excited the nba finals start today...I like you the way you are I don't care how many dicks have been inside of you... your great regardless....you are sooooo fucking great....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2015)

8675309 send the vagina pics to this number...


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> 8675309 send the vagina pics to this number...


Awwwww man, you're going to HATE me. I don't vagina shot. 

Just a thing I have.

Some things are better left to FEEL for yourself...

See what I did there? hahahaha


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Awwwww man, you're going to HATE me. I don't vagina shot.
> 
> Just a thing I have.
> 
> ...


Since we are confessing things..don't get mad but that's not really my number..that' was Tommys


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2015)

I believe nips should be shared for everybody. Ur loss lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2015)

ebgood said:


> I believe nips should be shared for everybody. Ur loss lol


Practice what you preach.. send me some pics holmes..


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> View attachment 3434126


Darth, how long did you have that raccoon that you rescued, I saw you feeding it on your patio?


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

allgod said:


> trousers,abe,?


You're blowing your COVER! 


abe supercro said:


> Darth, how long did you have that raccoon that you rescued, I saw you feeding it on your patio?


Holy shit - was that for real? The raccoon holding a little kitty cat? Fuck that was cute!!


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

about 2 1/2 - 3 years why ??? it loved wieners it actually chased off other coons until one day it was gone have had my fair share of rescues from growing up at a FARM we had black bears as pets moose mixed in with our cattle and even deers from bobcats to birds..
I Still want hawk or eagle rescue i think that would be amazing


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You're blowing your COVER!
> 
> Holy shit - was that for real? The raccoon holding a little kitty cat? Fuck that was cute!!


I think the raccoon holding the kitty was google image. Let's see what darth says..


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes Jess thats my ugly mug


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That being said You're still cool.. @yessicas nipps. .fuck me..I mean , you..bear with me it's my first attempt at hating nipples.


Dont ever try to hate nipples bruh lol


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Practice what you preach.. send me some pics holmes..


Has to be a trade off.. or maybe not i dunno. Ill see when i gt home


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I think the raccoon holding the kitty was google image. Let's see what darth says..


 actually its amazing how google will take any picture or what ever once you down load it on the net its there property here some pure power pictures i just googled yet i grew it lol first 2 pictures from google and now my actual grow


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2015)

I was just asking man but you didn't answer me. Ok i follow, so NO that was not your image with the raccoon holding the cat.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

hell i built wild rides and even seen my rides on youtube lol in videos


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

that cat n coon is a classic and it went viral rather fast 2 years ago  actually posted in on FACE book and it went nuts got to love social media outlets


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Yes Jess thats my ugly mug


I was talking to Mainliner.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> U need jesus...He needs to enter you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2015)

^^^^^Lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2015)

You've probably viewed this one, but I love it -


----------



## Trousers (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Awwwww man, you're going to HATE me. I don't vagina shot.



Besides "good" and "gagging reflex" all I have to add is it is probably because it is too big of an area and would eat up all the flash.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> You've probably viewed this one, but I love it -


I had NOT! hahHAHAHAHAHA

I always loved the one about tree-planting. Because I was a tree-planter.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

Jess you mean tree hugger or Granola bar


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Jess you mean tree hugger or Granola bar


I have added it up, and I have spent 4 consecutive years of my life in a tent. 

Yeah, you could say I'm a tree hugger. hahahaha

Although now I work for THE BIG CORPORATION/ "THE MAN". And it's awesome.

I'm a mixed bag. hahahah


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

i usually pitch a tent lol being male n all


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You know that's not his REAL face,right?


No but its a good representation. A small child with fake facial hair and a huge penis head on top of his head


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You know that's not his REAL face,right?


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 6, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Who is Trousers? I have erased that saga from my memory.
> 
> LEFT, CLICK - DELETE.
> 
> (picture me winking and blinking while doing that, with my tongue sticking out. I'm a robot. A GAY robot)


Trousers is a meat expert. She gets a lot of meat.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 6, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> No but its a good representation. A small child with fake facial hair and a huge penis head on top of his head



It was a shitty looking steak. Deal with it.


----------

